# PF: Skin Deep



## Aldern Foxglove (Oct 27, 2010)

*Skin Deep: Game Thread*​ 
The great city of Xirr is a heaving cesspit of humanity.  The diseased heart of a nation that has long since given up on the gods and turned to the worship of their tormentor Xall Lord of plagues, The Scaberous One.





​ 
The people of Xirr tend great open temples feeding their dead to seething pits of maggots and leeches, tending to the needs of great black clouds of flies.  Only those most devout remain free of disease, and despair hangs thick in the air a palpable and hideous stench.

But there are still good men in the city, the priests of Alira do their best to tend those they can in secret hiding in catacombs beneath the city.  But lately the Priests have seen signs that something even more terrible approaches the city from below...









*OOC:*


A 5th level PF game set in an undefined and non canonical area of the Living Pathfinder world of E'N in order to allow me to explore some ideas and oil rusty DMing muscles.  The idea is to run the game in small segments giving each both a satisfying conclusion and potential for expansion.








20 Point Buy.
Core and APG only, no monsterous races.
HP max at first, choose rolled or maximum possible per hit die - 2 thereafter.
2 Traits, which must be official.
Wealth of 10500gp.
No Item Creation.
Using fast XP progression.
Character Sheets should be posted in the Rogues Gallery.
The Pantheon will use the Living Pathfinder Divine Archetypes system see HERE for details.

*What can you expect?*  Expect tough challenges, some character death, some horror style play, and a largely hostile society.  I'll be experimenting on you a little and definitely using some custom monsters, etc.  It will probably be preferable to attempt a reasonable level of optimization.

Maps with keys will be used for battles so you will need to provide an icon for your character.  These maps will either be nice ones stolen from the internet and photoshopped to fit our needs or knocked up on Dungeon Crafter III and again photoshopped as necessary.

I am looking for 4-5 applicants who can post at least once a day except on weekends.   *Applications are currently closed.*


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 27, 2010)

I would be interested in a slightly high Pf game, but I cannot post on Saturdays, bi-weekly.

Will wait which classes others want to play, but tending toward Inquisitor or Oracle.


----------



## Padreigh (Oct 27, 2010)

I would be in, but on weekends I can't guarantee daily posts. During weekdays I can post pretty much as much as you like though


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Oct 27, 2010)

I don't have a problem with people not being able to post on weekends, I'll look forward to seeing your characters.


----------



## Padreigh (Oct 27, 2010)

Then I call "Dibs" on the Paladin. 


How do you want us to generate HP? Average HP, MAX HP, MAX HP -2, Roll?


----------



## kinem (Oct 27, 2010)

I'm interested. I'll probably go for an arcane caster; not sure which class yet.


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 27, 2010)

Hmmm... interesting  and a great idea btw.

I like that I may get to try some character types before confirming to them in the LPF.

I can take the muscle of the group but have chores expect something tonight.

HM

_


----------



## jkason (Oct 27, 2010)

Like a lot of others, weekends aren't good for me to guarantee posting, though I'm fairly steady through the week.

I've been wanting to take a crack at a lame-cursed oracle of the heavens, a crippled dreamer who looks to the skies for his hope of a better life. A plague city seems like a good place for him to dream of getting out of, but I'll admit that I'm a little concerned about "a reasonable level of optimization." Even when I'm trying, I tend to be pretty bad at optimizing, so I usually just go for what seems to work thematically for the concept.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Oct 27, 2010)

I would not be too worried about it, more than anything I'm trying to get across that this can be expected to be a challenging game which has the advantage of allowing swifter leveling, etc., but also means that character death is more likely than in an average game.  So long as you are okay with that we are golden.


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 28, 2010)

Well my first choice of character is Dorn a dwarven Monk of the Sacred Mountain. Alot of reason but mostly I want to try a high CMB/CMD character to give those rules a through going over.

But it looks like so far we are missing a cleric...

Walking Dad - Inquisitor or Oracle (possible Inquisitor do to jkason's character choice)
Padreigh - Paladin
kinem - Arcane caster (bringing out the fireballs??)
jkason - Oracle

So I think we should have a cleric and one who leans heavy combat to supplement the other melee fighters. I think we will need some third lvl spells in a game where the DM isn't to optimistic about our survival in his first post.  (Character to be done shortly I have been working on Dorn LOL.)

And how about us all worshiping the same Power we could be working for the church on some mission or another. 

HM

_


----------



## jackslate45 (Oct 28, 2010)

would you have room for one more?  i would probally play something similar to what i have in LPF, a ranger.  Could have melee or ranged as needed


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Oct 28, 2010)

Sure why not, I'll close off apps for the moment and stick up a Rogues Gallery.  I'll probably aim to get underway on Monday, does that give everyone enough time to sort out their characters, etc.?


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 28, 2010)

[sblock=Leopolod Sach]
[sblock=Game Info]
Race: Human
Class: Cleric (favored)
Level: 5
Experience: 10,000 (fast)
Alignment: Lawful Neutral
Languages: Common
Deity: The Light in the Darkness[/sblock]
[sblock=Abilities]
STR: 18 +4 (base 15 - +2 race, +1 at lvl 4) 
DEX: 10
CON: 14 +2
INT: 10
WIS: 16 +3 (base 14 - +2 item)
CHA: 13 +1[/sblock]
[sblock=Combat]
HP: 52 = [5d8 = 32; Max-2] + 10 [CON] + 5 [feat] + 5 (favored class bonus)
AC: 24 = 10 + 9 (armor) + 3 (shield) + 1 (feat) + 0 (DEX) + 1 (natural) 
AC Touch: 10 = 10 + 0 (DEX)
AC Flatfooted: 24 = 10 + 9 (armor) + 3 (shield) + 1 (feat) + 1 (natural)
INIT: +0 = +0 (DEX)
BAB: +3 = +3 (Cleric)
CMB: +7 = +4 (STR) + 3 (BAB)
CMD: 17 = 10 + 4 (STR) + 0 (DEX) + 3 (BAB)
Fort: +6 = +4 (base) + 2 (CON)
Reflex: +1 = +1 (base) + 0 (DEX)
Will: +8 = +4 (base) + 3 (WIS) + 1 (trait)
Speed: 20' 
Damage Reduction: none
Spell Resistance: none[/sblock]
[sblock=Weapon Stats]
EXAMPLE:
Dieties favored weapon (mw): +8 = +3 (BAB) + 4 (STR) + 1 (item)/ DMG = ??? Note weapon unknown at this time
Dagger(melee): +7 = +3 (BAB) + 4(STR)/ DMG = 1d4+4(P or S), CRIT 19-20x2
Dagger(range): +3 = +3(BAB) + 0 (DEX)/ DMG = 1d4+4(P or S), CRIT 19-20x2
Mace,light: +7 = +3(BAB) + 4 (STR)/ DMG = 1d6+4(B), CRIT 20x2[/sblock]
[sblock=Racial Traits]
Favored Class: Cleric
*+2 to One Ability Score* (STR): Human characters get a +2 bonus to one ability score of their choice at creation to represent their varied nature.
*Medium:* Humans are Medium creatures and have no bonuses or penalties due to their size.
*Normal Speed:* Humans have a base speed of 30 feet.
*Bonus Feat:* Humans select one extra feat at 1st level.
*Skilled:* Humans gain an additional skill rank at first level and one additional rank whenever they gain a level.
*Languages:* Humans begin play speaking Common. Humans with high Intelligence scores can choose any languages they want (except secret languages, such as Druidic).[/sblock]
[sblock=Class Features]
**Aura* - Good
**Spells & Orisons*
**Channel Energy:* (Positive) 3d6
**Spontaneous Casting* - cure spells
**Alignment Spells* - May not cast Chaotic spells.
**Domains *(Nobility and War)
- Inspiring Word (Sp): As a standard action, you can speak an inspiring word to a creature within 30 feet. That creature receives a +2 morale bonus on attack rolls, skill checks, ability checks, and saving throws for a number of rounds equal to 1/2 your cleric level (minimum 1). You can use this power a number of times per day equal to 3 + your Wisdom modifier.

- Battle Rage (Sp): You can touch a creature as a standard action to give it a bonus on melee damage rolls equal to 1/2 your cleric level for 1 round (minimum +1). You can do so a number of times per day equal to 3 + your Wisdom modifier.[/sblock]
[sblock=Feats & Traits]
*Feats:*
Cleric - Prof with all Simple Weapons
Cleric - Armor Prof. (light)
Cleric - Armor Prof. (medium)
Cleric - Shield Prof.
Human bonus - Toughness
1st lvl - Shield Focus
3rd lvl - Armor Prof (heavy)

*Traits:*
a) Indomitable Faith
b) Divine Warrior[/sblock]
[sblock=Skills]
Skill Points: 15
Max Ranks: 5
ACP: -6

*Skill List:*
Acrobatics -6 = +0 [ranks] +0 [DEX] +0 [misc] -6 [ACP]

Appraise +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [INT] +0 [misc]

Bluff +1 = +0 [ranks] +1 [CHA] +0 [misc]

Climb -2 = +0 [ranks] +4 [STR] +0 [misc] -6 [ACP]

Craft +0 = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [INT] +0 [misc]

Diplomacy +7 = +3 [ranks] +3 [class skill] +1 [CHA] +0 [misc]

Disable Device na = +0 [ranks] +0 [DEX] +0 [misc] -6 [ACP]

Disguise +1 = +0 [ranks] +1 [CHA] +0 [misc]

Escape Artist -6 = +0 [ranks] +0 [DEX] +0 [misc] -6 [ACP]

Fly -6 = +0 [ranks]+0 [DEX] +0 [misc] -6 [ACP]

Handle Animal na = +0 [ranks] +1 [CHA] +0 [misc]

Heal +9 = +3 [ranks] +3 [class skill] +3 [WIS] +0 [misc]

Intimidate +1 = +0 [ranks] +1 [CHA] +0 [misc]

Knowledge (Arcana) na = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [INT] +0 [misc]

Knowledge (Dngnrng) na = +0 [ranks] +0 [INT] +0 [misc]

Knowledge (Engnrng) na = +0 [ranks] +0 [INT] +0 [misc]

Knowledge (Geography) na = +0 [ranks] +0 [INT] +0 [misc]

Knowledge (History) na = +0 [ranks] + 0 [class skill] +0 [INT] +0 [misc]

Knowledge (Local) na = +0 [ranks] +0 [INT] +0 [misc]

Knowledge (Nature) na = +0 [ranks] +0 [INT] +0 [misc]

Knowledge (Nobility) +5 = +2 [ranks] +3 [class skill] +0 [INT] +0 [misc]

Knowledge (Planes) na = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [INT] +0 [misc]

Knowledge (Religion) +5 = +2 [ranks] +3 [class skill] +0 [INT] +0 [misc]

Linguistics na = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +0 [INT] +0 [misc]

Perception +3 = +0 [ranks] +3 [WIS] +0 [misc]

Perform +1 = +0 [ranks] +1 [CHA] +0 [misc]

Profession na = +0 [ranks] +0 [class skill] +3 [WIS] +0 [misc]

Ride -6 = +0 [ranks] +0 [DEX] +0 [misc] -6 [ACP]

Sense Motive +9 = +3 [ranks] +3 [class skill] +3 [WIS] +0 [misc]

Sleight of Hand na = +0 [ranks] +0 [DEX] +0 [misc] -6 [ACP]

Spellcraft +5 = +2 [ranks] +3 [class skill] +0 [INT] +0 [misc]

Stealth -6 = +0 [ranks] +0 [DEX] +0 [misc] -6 [ACP]

Survival +3 = +0 [ranks] +3 [WIS] +0 [misc]

Swim +2 = +0 [ranks] +4 [STR] +0 [misc] -6 [ACP]

Use Magic Device na = +0 [ranks] +1 [CHA] +0 [misc] [/sblock]
[sblock=Equipment]

```
[U]Item                             Cost  Weight[/U]
Unknown mw weapon as of yet     400gp  saved towards it
Dagger                            2gp    1lb
mace, light                       5gp    4lb
Full platemail (mw)           1,650gp   50lb
+1 heavy steel shield         1,170gp   15lb
Traveler's Outfit                free    0lb
Bedroll                           1sp    5lb
Rope (50'hemp)                    1gp   10lb
Backpack                          2gp    2lb
 -flint and steel                 1gp    0lb
 -torches(4)                      4cp    4lb
 -rations,trail(4days)            2gp    4lb
 -waterskins(2)                   2gp    8lb
 -crowbar                         2gp    5lb
 -hammer                          5sp    2lb
 -pitons(4)                       4sp    2lb
 -sack,empty                      1sp   .5lb
 -spade                           2gp    8lb
 -peasant's outfit                1sp    2lb
Belt Pouch                        1gp   .5lb
 -whetstone                       2cp    1lb
 -mirror,small steel             10gp   .5lb
 -potions:stabilize(2)(lvl0)     50gp   .5lb
 -potions:cure mod.(2)(lvl2)    600gp   .5lb
Scroll Cases(3)                   3gp  1.5lb
 -scroll of comprehend language  25gp    0lb
 -scroll of bless                25gp    0lb
 -scroll of shield of faith      25gp    0lb
note: all scrolls are caster lvl-1
 
[U]Misc Magic[/U]
Amulet of Natural Armor +1    2,000gp    0lb
Circlet of Wisdom +2          4,000gp    0lb
```
Treasure: 20gp(+400gp), 7sp, 4cp Gems: 5 x 100gp each

Total weight carried: 117 + lbs (medium)

Maximum weight possible: 100lbs(light), 101-200lbs(medium), 201-300lbs(heavy) [/sblock]
[sblock=Details]
Size: Medium
Gender: Male
Age: 23
Height: 6'-1'
Weight: 225lbs
Hair Color: brown
Eye Color: brown
Skin Color: lightly complexed

*Apperance:* Handsome and young, Leopolod has yet to earn a scar in his fight agianst evil. He takes pride in his armor that was crafted just for him and keeps it well maintained. He looks like a knight out of a fairy tale. 

*Deamenaor:* Jovial and always looking on the bright side, Leopolod would have been a noble had his house no fallen out of favor when he was as yet to be born. He looks at everything as a new experience and always says it's the bad ones that teach you the most in life. [/sblock] 
[sblock=Background]Born poor in the slums of a slum city one would think Leopolod would have grown to be a man of decite and corruption, but it was not the case. Leopolod grew up near a church of (XX) and spent more time watching the gallant knights and holy warriors set out in the name of justice. His parents filling his head with stories of his grand and great grand parents and the noble lives they lived before falling in disfavor. 

The children running the streets would tease him but he would not be diswaded. When he was old enough to apperentice he immediately joined the church hoping to follow the knights and their ways but Leo's childhood did leave a small mark on him in that he wasn't virteous enough to become a knight. He did his best but he could not let go and trust enough in himself to be as good a person as brought forth in the tenths. So he became a squire and later when it was known he was chosen to wield the divine powers of (XX) in the realm of mortals he was given over to the clergy where he spent almost 6 years learning (more than normal and said because he still dreamed of knghthood) and then another year working as a helper in the field out amongst the depraved people. [/sblock] [/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Oct 28, 2010)

HP is max at 1st a choice of rolling or taking maximum for your hit die minus 2 - as in LPF.  We will be using the fast progression method.

Also note that the Rogues Gallery is now up.


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 28, 2010)

Also I added two traits just like in character gen for the LPF. Is this ok?

 I will be taking MAX-2 Leopolod needs to be a high AC/HP kinda guy.

Do you have a link to the RG?

HM

_


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Oct 28, 2010)

Just added it above and in the first post, but here it is for convenience Rogues Gallery  You are quite right about the traits, two, which must be official, I'll update the first post with it.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 28, 2010)

As jkason wants to be an Oracle, too, I will play an inquisitor.

Half-Orc, liberation domain. I s their a deity similar to Desna?
I need a Lady Liberty, a deity of freedom and luck.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Oct 28, 2010)

Sure, either make something up or you can use...

Shana, the Starlight Queen.
Domains: Chaos, Good, Luck, Liberation, and Travel
Favored Weapon: Sickle


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 28, 2010)

I'm good with Shana. Strange choice of a weapon. It is something I would expect from a death or agricultural deity.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Oct 28, 2010)

Its, um, moon shaped?  You can use the Star Knife Desna has if you prefer.


----------



## kinem (Oct 28, 2010)

I'm going with sorcerer, which I've never tried in PF before. He doesn't have the raw power of a wizard - sorry, HM - but I think he can hold his own. I'll probably be able to post in the RG Sat.

One question, AF: I'm going with the draconic bloodline. The claws will probably not be very useful to me though. Could I swap them for something else? Thanks.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Oct 28, 2010)

Afraid not kinem, I don't really want to open the flood gates as it were, sticking purely to the APG and Core.


----------



## kinem (Oct 28, 2010)

OK, no problem, I understand.


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 29, 2010)

No problem kinem it just makes my playing of the cleric more useful so thank you. 

I don't think I should take a starknife as my "main weapon". So Aldern Foxglove do you want help making the panttheon or do you have the basic seven already outlined?

HM

_


----------



## jkason (Oct 29, 2010)

Got most of the stats for my oracle up. Still have to fill out the background, but I think the bulk of his crunch is there. I'm going out of town tomorrow, not back until Sunday. Will hopefully polish then.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Oct 29, 2010)

Pantheon wise I'm going to pretty much straight steal from LPF, so you can take one already made up in E'n, give me a rough idea what you are looking for and I'll knock something up, or make something yourself.  I am fine with any of those so take your pick.


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 1, 2010)

Sorry, had to scratch my inquisitor. I came to nothing with the flavor. Can you give me a 2nd chance? I got a good idea for an alchemist.


----------



## kinem (Nov 1, 2010)

I take it that the PCs know each other and are working together. Who do we work for, and what else do we know?

Looking forward to this


----------



## Padreigh (Nov 1, 2010)

Due to "Real Life (TM)" my character will be final by tomorrow evening GMT (at least I hope so)


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Nov 1, 2010)

Walking Dad, not a problem just try to have your concept ready for posting and get the sheet done ASAP.  Padreigh get your sheet completed as soon as you can if you've got your concept sorted you can go ahead and post, etc.


----------



## jkason (Nov 1, 2010)

Ack. Just noticed the IC thread was posted. Sorry 'bout that. Will head over to catch up now.


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 2, 2010)

That makes me behind to because I don't see an IC link anywhere.

Little help here, please.

HM

_


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Nov 2, 2010)

Its at the top of the first post, but *HERE* it is again.  I put it up on Sunday - with a request for no posting - and opened it on Monday, don't worry hardly anything has happened thus far.


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 2, 2010)

Ok then I just subscribed but will need to work out the deity I worship so I can get my favored weapon. I don't think it needs to be anything grand but does need to be military as I have Nobility and War as domains.

So I was thinking of a god of Noble combat. Or the art of chivilarous war, i.e. accept surrender, never excute prisoners, and meet on the field of battle (no gurellia tactics)

What do you think? If you wish to do up your seven concept gods and their isn't one like it I can change the domains. Nothing in stone yet.

HM

_


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Nov 2, 2010)

Its pretty much make up what you like HolyMan, I'm not too worried if it fits the concepts - I'm sure it can be bludgeoned into one easily enough.  If your god is martial it makes sense to take a martial weapon, don't take anything exotic, but otherwise go nuts.

No guerrilla warfare I would steer clear of though, as many adventures could be interpreted that way - such as say this one.  It depends on how you define it I suppose, but bear in mind you will effectively be acting within the borders of an enemy power - challenging everyone you see doing wrong to open duels will result in swift death in all probability, etc.


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 2, 2010)

Not nuts it will probably just be longsword. But I thought you were working on an ideal for a country in the LPF world of E'n?

So this "plague lord" would be one of the seven right. Hmmm... Leopold could be from another land altogether. I will work on something (and need to pick spells) and post IC today and be ready for whatever is in the alley.

HM

_


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Nov 2, 2010)

No, no, no going for seven in Heth, its essentially a Theocracy with everyone worshiping Xarr.  I suppose that before Xarr's rise that might have been the case, but I prefer to think they worshiped an array of gods with none having a really firm foothold.  I don't think the concept of the seven necessarily needs to mean every religion has a pantheon of those seven alone - to me that would be quite dull - you might have a hundred gods with several in common with neighboring nations, etc.  Some gods might be almost universal, etc.  I'd also imagine there are other nations which are monotheistic, etc.


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 2, 2010)

Oh yes there can be lots of different religions in a region (or none) But the seven we are hoping are always the core (I think).

But if you have a region that takes and worships different aspects of the aspect you could come up with a hundred religions or more. And then there is elemental worship or minor outer planar creatures. All religions need not have clerics and such just people willing to believe in the same concept and gather together to praise their god/idol.

So the question becomes what powers do the priest have in your region and how do they react to priest of other lands - because I think that is what I am planning for Leopold.

HM

_


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Nov 2, 2010)

Basically the region only officially worships the Plague Lord and all other religions are underground, more so in the capital than anywhere else.  Hence the priests you are meeting are operating underground.

I would say that the typical reaction to priests of other religions is hostile, but unless they are seen openly preaching, etc., they would not be attacked on site.  Priests of other gods would not be allowed to set up temples, or try to make converts, etc.


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 2, 2010)

Well then this will be fun as Leopold will want to boldly show the symbols of his god for all to see. And seeing the sword, armor and shield may deter any attacks. 

But I think for my opening post he will enter the city covered in a ragged cloak. They need to make contact and so he will do this for mission but once that's complete watch out... LOL  

HM

_


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 2, 2010)

Aldern Foxglove said:


> No, no, no going for seven in Heth, its essentially a Theocracy with everyone worshiping Xarr.  I suppose that before Xarr's rise that might have been the case, but I prefer to think they worshiped an array of gods with none having a really firm foothold.  I don't think the concept of the seven necessarily needs to mean every religion has a pantheon of those seven alone - to me that would be quite dull - you might have a hundred gods with several in common with neighboring nations, etc.  Some gods might be almost universal, etc.  I'd also imagine there are other nations which are monotheistic, etc.




Exactly the way it works in LPF.  Just because there are seven divine archetypes doesn't mean each one is represented in every culture's pantheon.  Some may have multiple aspects of a single archetype, some may not have all archetypes represented, and some may worship one aspect of one archetype.  In fact, I would think it very rare for a pantheon to have exactly seven gods with one for each archetype.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Nov 2, 2010)

That's the impression I had, more interesting that way I think.  Hmmm, maybe one of the nations has lots of highly localized deities, in the way that there are Hindi village gods, etc.


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 2, 2010)

Just had a nice character outlined, with stats and background... and now just re-read the elf proposal in LPF. Was their a vote for it? It totally messes up my background and when I have to re-do him as a human it will take some extra work mechanically and I will end with a weaker character.

I hate races which can have no background that can include childhood and education


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Nov 2, 2010)

Hmmm, I don't see why it precludes having a childhood and an education it just means that it likely took place in the Border Realm right?  I can see a number of ways of having an elf raised on the material plane.  Small elven colonies, elven adventurers meeting up, child of pure bred Harran elves, etc.


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 2, 2010)

Thanks. Will post him then asap. Will choose an elven community with contacts to humans on the material plane.

And I will make a proposal for a 4e like split. More fey like elves as in the other proposal and elves now acclimated native to the material world. E'n should be big enough for both.


----------



## Padreigh (Nov 2, 2010)

My character is basically done. I only lack a god, a background (which I will keep very simple) and the standard equipment (the special items I already listed). But since Real Life is more persisitent than I thought that will be up tomorrow and not today as planed. 

But if the character is otherwise okay I can start posting, avoiding references to my equipment or god.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Nov 2, 2010)

Walking Dad: I agree, but I'd like to see the elven communities kept very small personally to retain the flavor.

Padreigh: Go right ahead, you will probably not want to announce your religion in any case.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Nov 2, 2010)

Just a quick in case warning, I'll be changing ISPs tomorrow and while I don't anticipate any problems these things can get annoying fast, so if I go awol for a few days don't be alarmed - I don't anticipate this happening fyi just being cautious.


----------



## Padreigh (Nov 3, 2010)

Character updated. Lionel has been delayed on the road and will now try to catch up


----------



## jackslate45 (Nov 3, 2010)

so why do I get the feeling my kitty might die cause of falling damage...
an animals worse nightmare:  a ladder.

otherwise, I am enjoying that we are already in the thick of things.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Nov 3, 2010)

The ash coating on the floor prevents any falling damage so no worries there.

XP for the Last Lullaby Haunt 2400 total, so *400 XP each.*


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 3, 2010)

Sorry, I have to bow out of this. I got to many games and have to reduce the number. Best to start with a game I not really participated.

Sorry. Happy gaming to everyone!


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Nov 4, 2010)

Well sorry to hear that Walking Dad, but better to bow out now if you are over committed.  *sobs*  

BTW if any of you, including Walking Dad, have and feedback please go right ahead and offer it up.  I'm slightly worried about rail roading, etc., but am trying to balance that with throwing you into the actions quickly as a response to PBPs pace.  I will be trying to offer more choices as the game progresses, though I am always a little wary of anything that will cause a big debate in PBP, simply because they can take a week of play - or more - to resolve.  Please let me know when something works or does not work for you and I'll try to find a balance that suits us all.


----------



## jackslate45 (Nov 4, 2010)

im just confused on what happend to the oracle...


However, I learned from it!


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Nov 4, 2010)

I actually PMed him to play out the Haunt, in character you should be confused by it.  Haunts are a pathfinder invention - well actually they began in Paizos Rise of the Runelords, I think - essentially they are like ghost traps.  You can check them out HERE, although the one used is actually an adaption of one from Rise of the Runelords rather than created using the creation guidelines the linked page provides.


----------



## jkason (Nov 4, 2010)

Apologies. I could have sworn I posted already, but apparently that was an apparition, too. 

I think the only thing I'd suggest, and this is just a matter of preference, is that you might want to make use of labelled sblocks rather than PMs for directed information? [ sblock = character only ]   [ / sblock ] (without the spaces) on either side of text will hide and label the information. Yes, technically anyone can read it, but it's probably similar to playing a RL game, where it's easier to just trust players to keep character knowledge vs. player knowledge in mind rather than having to drag people out of the room all the time to pass on specific information. 

It also helps when it's information someone's character is likely to pass on to the party. If they're in a time crunch, they can just say "X tells everyone what he learns (read the sblock above)" or something similar.

It's not impacting my enjoyment, but since ya asked, figured I'd let ya in on what's seemed to be SOP for most of the games I've played in here. Since you can then do all your updating in the same thread rather than navigating to the PM interface, it might be a bit of a time-saver for you, too.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Nov 5, 2010)

My only problem with that is that I know I will invariably read any sblock, any I strongly suspect I'm not the only one.  

With haunts specifically half the fun of them is that those that only effect a single character are bizarre and there is often a way for characters outside to effect them that would be far easier to determine if those outside were to.

I would really prefer some kind of private tag, but there does not seem to be one...  I believe I will start placing Knowledge checks, etc., in such sblocks though as they are generally speaking quickly shared with the party in any case - like jkason says.  I don't want to start speaking for characters though.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Nov 10, 2010)

Need images from those who have not provided them to knock up map avatars please folks.  If you can't find anything suitable, or would just prefer a letter, etc., let me know.


----------



## jackslate45 (Nov 10, 2010)

Just use the one I have for Aradra on the wiki:

Aradra Longstrider


----------



## jkason (Nov 10, 2010)

The head / face on this are probably pretty close for Ciperel:


----------



## kinem (Nov 10, 2010)

Didn't find what I wanted for Skendra so just use an S for now.

For a flaming sphere you can use
http://scienceblogs.com/chaoticutopia/upload/2007/01/sun.jpg


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Nov 30, 2010)

Hmmm, no posts since the 25th what's up folks?


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 30, 2010)

Holiday weekend for me, been so busy at work, I hibernated yesterday. First day off today so I am about catching up. Have had plenty of sleep and ready to rumble.

HM


----------



## kinem (Dec 15, 2010)

AF, I'm pretty sure we're waiting for your RPing of Leopold finishing his spell and displaying his knowledge.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Dec 15, 2010)

I'm not sure what spell you mean?  His Cure Disease has already been dealt with, but I'll make the knowledge checks.  I was kinda of assuming we were going to take a hiatus until Padreigh and HolyMan return, but I'm happy to continue if we have the impetus.


----------



## HolyMan (Dec 21, 2010)

So in other words:

*ROLL CALL* 

here btw

HM


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Dec 21, 2010)

Just Padreigh missing I believe, and he did inform me, etc., so I'll happily NPC for him.


----------



## jackslate45 (Dec 21, 2010)

I blame my computer...but im here


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 3, 2011)

After holidays bump.

HM


----------



## jkason (Jan 5, 2011)

Still playing catch up. Sorry.   I've been trying to work my way from the oldest to the newest threads (i.e. trying to hit the threads that have been waiting on my slowness longest).


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 5, 2011)

I'm sure you will get all caught up jkason, (like I did).

And then be sitting around waiting on people to post (like I am). LOL 

All's good this is pbp 

HM


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 5, 2011)

*Looks guilty*

I am pretty sure any delay here rests squarely upon my shoulders jkason.  Feeling curiously blocked on this game for some odd reason, and trying to get it written out in full since that appears to help me with games.  I'd also been trying to settle a few rules issue with the current fight on the paizo boards.

I'll update the game thread...


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 5, 2011)

Right looked things over need Ciperel's actions and a roll for Leopold's Spiritual Weapon attack please.  Then we should be able to get back on track and pick up the pace.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 12, 2011)

Right I think I'm going to have to boot Ciperel, I'm dislike NPCing and this is really holding things up.  I'd like to move towards as near as possible to a post a day - though I appreciate several of you had said you would be unable to post on weekends.

So do the rest of you feel up to a faster pace again?


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 12, 2011)

So your saying your unblocked??

I would have posted faster this weekend had I not worked 3 10 hour days in a row than my remaining two.  I am an Old HolyMan for sure and was feeling it.

I think posting about every other day not to much to ask of players unless you want this game to be their only one and then it would rest on your shoulders to keep them entertained.

HM


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 12, 2011)

Well the game originally called for a post a day except weekends, I'd be satisfied with something vaguely approaching that.  I did a great deal of work on the game to get unblocked a week ago, so I've got the adventure essentially written out in full for the next few months.

I've PMed jkason so we'll se what he says and go from there.


----------



## jkason (Jan 12, 2011)

Apologies. I honestly thought I had already posted to the IC thread and was caught up there. I must have gotten side-tracked before posting, and since you were all waiting on me, the thread never showed back up in my 'updated' list on my subscribed threads (which is what I primarily check). Posted an update, and hopefully won't happen again.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 12, 2011)

Great lets get this thing moving - though I do actually still need actions for Ciperel since it takes none for the spiritual weapon to keep attacking.


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 12, 2011)

hey jkason my settings is acting screwed up as well I found out when you go from a thread back to the settings it isn't "resetting" it is takes you back to the last time you were there. Kind of odd.

HM


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 12, 2011)

Hey mine was doing that too, deleted cookies, and history, etc., and it seems to have gone, but still very annoying.


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 26, 2011)

bump?

HM


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 26, 2011)

I have to admit that the game being so slow takes alot of the wind out of my sails and dents my enthusiasm, but I'll endeavor to keep going at a slower pace.  The more you guys post the quicker it will go though...


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 15, 2011)

AFg are you thinking of making this a weekly updated game?

I would set it for that maybe and just update once a week more if people post more but diffidently after a week (which it's been).

HM


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 25, 2011)

I am really sorry about this guys, but I've been staring at these threads for ages trying to get myself to post and I just find I have lost all enthusiasm. I really do not understand it, and wish I could change it, but I just cannot seem to get my frame of mind right. If one of you would like to run I have a lot of material prepared and would be happy to send it to you, I am actually very excited about a lot of it - which makes it all the more puzzling why I am being so crap about it.

My deepest apologies to you all.


----------



## jackslate45 (Feb 25, 2011)

with how much you've helped out with PFS, it doesnt bother me.  take a break i say!


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 25, 2011)

Honestly I think that is partly why I am feeling odd about it, the adventures touch on some fairly significant stuff and I think they will be better off played in LPF rather than the odd limbo of this game. And obviously if we play it out here it kind of spoils it for then...

I definitely won't start up any new games outside LPF as a DM now though, I find it much more satisfying in that environment - though I struggle to articulate precisely why.


----------



## jackslate45 (Feb 25, 2011)

There are some questions that have no answer.  Nor need no answer.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 25, 2011)

Why are squirrels?


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm not sure but maybe the LPF games mean a little more knowing the character will continue on? In a game where you just play and at the end it's over and you have no further chance for advancement RP and crunch wise it makes the game feel like it's missing something.

That's why I feel different running/playing living world games or an AP. 

My one character Rezak is a rogue in a game and the DM told us well don't think you will lvl up again before this game is over and I felt like Oh cra-  this is it?

So that might be part of it, this game has no future so the use of the material seems wasted (although a good game is never wasted), while using it in the LPF makes it feel more like it is a part of something ... grander?

Was fun and I hope to have you DM a character of mine in the future AFg (long as you don't kill 'em). 

HM


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 25, 2011)

Yes that sounds in the right area. I know that as a player I certainly do not like to give up a character before their story feel complete. I invest a lot in my characters so I like to think of them all as long haul - its an excuse for being a fairly unrepentant power gamer.


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 25, 2011)

Speaking of power gamer and while I have you here... 

How does Rayuncio get 1d6+6 damage with a hurled scabbard??  I don't know where the rules on the combat type is or how they are figured.

A little help would be greatly appreciated, thanks.

HM


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 25, 2011)

Its a thrown weapon and he has a strength of 20 - and sharpened it with his wetstone - so its 1d6 +5 Str +1 wetstone sharpened.  Its the sharpened scabbard from the Adventurer's Armory couple with the Equipment Trick Heavy Blade Scabbard and Quickdraw feats. So it takes him two feats to achieve it.

You can find the rules HERE. I tend to think it will become a bit irrelevant at later levels - you cannot really afford to magic up your scabbards afterall and I won't be taking ranged feats, or increasing dex significantly, but its just so cool! I was making an NPCs and stumbled upon it and had to use it.


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 25, 2011)

Well it is a major assault indeed. You don't get that much damage from thrown items as normally a character with high strength wouldn't take a thrown weapon just a two-handed one and then charge in.

HM


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh agreed its nasty, but not as good as an archer with rapid shot for example, certainly not as you level.


----------



## jkason (Feb 25, 2011)

Sad to see this go, but certainly understand when something as expansive as LPF catches your attention. If I remember correctly, you started this game as a 'try out' for the concept to move to LPF, anyway, so it's certainly not out of line to decide 'yup, definitely like it enough for there' and move it. 

I haven't had the time to check the social group in a bit, has the plague city shown up in LPF yet? I kind of like Ciperel conceptually and thought I might make him my second LPF character, but I really like the plague city background on him.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 25, 2011)

Yes Heth and all the stuff from this game has been approved. You can read a lot of the history stuff from the encounter and some of the stuff from the later adventures. Whatever else this did really help me get a feel for and write up the area.

See the wiki HERE for the full write up.


----------

